# lidl scrollsaw



## selly

Will it be completely rubbish and dissapointing?


----------



## theartfulbodger

I'm half tempted to be honest. But I'm very much an amateur rather than trade user.

It has a 3 year warranty...but that might only be tempting fate


----------



## theartfulbodger

hmm looks very similar :wink: to the Record Power scroll saw.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl ... _15932.htm

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001OXBZE2/r ... B001OXBZE2


----------



## MIGNAL

'Similar' might be where the description ends. It wouldn't surprise me if the frame was churned out from the very same factory. There are many machines that look almost identical to this type. 
I suppose you can always take it back and say that it's not fit for purpose. Then again you might get a perfectly adequate starter machine.


----------



## selly

Whoa! Why did i put this in hand tools? somedbody move me!


----------



## mtt.tr

I have some lidl tools one being a dremel another a drill both fantastic


----------



## CroppyBoy1798

Dont know about the scroll saw as I havent got one. Did get one of the older Aldi one though and its fine (not that I use it much). However I can say that I find Parkside (Lidl's brand) superior to Power Craft (Aldi's) in regard to fit, finish.......and asthetics . They just 'feel' to have more quality over Aldi's stuff. I reckon the scroller will be fine for general hobby use, pick yourself up a pack of good blades and you'll be fine.


----------



## theartfulbodger

Think I'll treat myself on Monday. I'll let you know how I get on with it


----------



## Steven

I was also looking at the saw to start with and as CroppyBoy1798 said the Lidl kit does seem better than the Aldi kit.


----------



## Armagedon

My few pence...
Parkside and Powercraft is nothing else than Einhell - only painted to customer's demand - in this case either blue o green.
Once I was efter Lidl's air compressor and I phoned them up to get some information about specs. Nice lady said they just got delivery from Einhell in Gemany and still haven't received manuals for their own use. I also checked Einhell's website and I could find exactly same model but painted differently. So in fact Aldi and Lidl get same stuff from Einhell...
Hope it helps
Arek

P.S.
That little comressor is excellent plus I got few other Aldi/Lidl bits and bobs...


----------



## stuartm

Just taken a look at the photo and it appears to be basically the same as My Record SS16V. Except there is no perspex guard on mine, it has a hold down/ guard with a blower attached. The flexi arm on mine is an LED light. The knobs are slightly different. Mine has a75 watt motor and a 5 year guarantee and I paid £95 for it from a local tool store. It needed a little setting up to get the blade square to the table.
In use its a 100% better than a previous machine I had. I suppose you pays your money and you take your chance. Good luck.


----------



## scroller frank

Can't be bad for the price , would spend that, or more, at the pub on a saturday night !! ccasion5: ccasion5: 
just remember to buy some "quality "blades


----------



## stuartm

Just a quickie, When I bought the record it had one of the rubber feet missing. A quick log on to 'Record power' web site and sent a message via support on the 29/11/10 and received the replacement for no charge on the 3/11/10. I consider that to be a good service with minimum hassle  . i have no connection with the company other than being a satisfied customer. They honored the no quibble guarantee. If Lidl do the same then for the money its got to be worth a chance.


----------



## geoff3

WOW Stuartm.
that is super qquick sevice,
You got your missing part before you asked for it,,,Ha HA.geoff3


----------



## stuartm

DOH  That would be have been even better, blast this errant finger, should of course have read - 4/12/10.
Message to oneself - check glasses, check typing, check finger. look up list of instant excuses


----------



## theartfulbodger

Anyone had any luck buying one of these? Lidl in Aylesbury had sold out by 11am :evil: 

Reccomend anywhere else to buy an el cheapo scrollsaw?


----------



## theartfulbodger

ok stupid question time...

having had a very fast search for a cheap scrollsaw I found this

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+T ... 966/p89063

looks the same as both those mentioned above (hammer) 


how many manufacturers rebadge stuff made by a third party?


----------



## The Weegie

Purchased the Parkside saw an hour ago. Got it home and opened it up.

It only takes PINNED blades #-o :x 

I opened the saw up in the store and looked at the instructions. No mention of it only taking pinned blades.

I Don't know of the possibility of changing it so that it accepts both blades.


----------



## The Weegie

BE AWARE. This machine does not have a drop foot. :shock: In my opinion this is unacceptable the wood would bounce up and down.

I was willing to buy this machine even although it is not pinless. However I am not willing to accept the lack of a drop foot. 
The machine will be going back to Lidl tommorow. Even the cheapest of machines like SIP and Clarke have a drop foot.

What a shame.


----------



## theartfulbodger

The Weegie":3o93trtw said:


> machines like SIP and Clarke have a drop foot.




like this one 
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p89063

and this one?
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... dworking-3



How did you get on taking it back? Have you decided what to get instead?


----------



## Mouse

The Weegie said:


> BE AWARE. This machine does not have a drop foot. :shock: In my opinion this is unacceptable the wood would bounce up and down.
> 
> 
> I think you will find most people take the foot and guard off as they gets in the way. I have only had a problem with the wood bouncing when I have accidentally put a blade in upside down. :wink:


----------



## The Weegie

I haven't been able to take the saw back to Lidl due to the snow up here. However the guy in Lidl said that If it is not suitable I can bring it back.

I purchased the SIP model that you have shown, last year and it has worked brilliantly for me and is still going strong. The reason I bought the Lidl one was because of the warranty of 3 years, However I wouldn't feel comfortable using it without a drop foot. Maybe the more experienced scrollers wouldn't bother with a drop foot, but for me it is a must.

I will probably save my money up and buy an axminster machine or Scheppach.


----------



## The Weegie

Mouse. I don't use the blade guard either. However when I am cutting wood, a lot of the time the wood will bounce up resulting in blade breakage Sometimes narrowly missing my fingers. To prevent this I have had to press the wood down onto the plate which makes it difficult to turn the wood.

How do you manage.


----------



## theartfulbodger

Thanks, The Weegie. Think I might take a punt on the SIP one.


----------



## Gill

Your work should not lift from the table as you cut. Sometimes beginners encounter this because they try to turn the wood too sharply and the teeth of the blade bind. However, I would still advise against using the hold-down because having the workpiece slam down on your fingers a couple of times is a forcible reminder to be more careful! It's not as if it's going to hurt you badly and you will improve your technique much more quickly. Bad technique puts strain on the blades and reduces their longevity; reliance on the hold-down just compounds this.

If an experienced scroller is still suffering from the workpiece lifting, I would suggest checking that the table is square against the blade. Although a tilted table shouldn't make a difference, in practice there is less leeway when making tighter turns and the workpiece has an increased tendency to lift. If the table is found to be square, it could be that the upper and lower arms are misaligned. That, of course, is much more serious and indicates that the machine will require proper servicing.


----------



## Mouse

Apart from putting the blade in upside down :roll:, putting pressure on the blade instead of letting the blade do the work will cause it to bounce.This can be compounded when a blade is past its best, if it dosnt cut with light pressure the blade is blunt , putting side pressure on the blade will also cause overheating and brakage. And what Gill says whilst I was typing  
HTH


----------



## Esox Lucius

Did anyone get the circular saw at £29.99?

If so is it anygood?

Worth me getting to help start my workshop up?

Thanks

Mark


----------

